
A free-pass for skilled migrants to live and work in selected countries - humbertomn
http://hackmove.com/
======
coolanymous
I'm an immigrant myself and I'm not sure how exactly software is going to help
with this process. It's true that there is a lot of paperwork involved and
that could potentially be easier using more integrated software (that keeps
your information and plugs it through all systems as opposed to you writing
your info 10+ times). However, the main problem with immigration is not the
paperwork but the bureaucratic regulations and emotional aspects.

------
ryanackley
Best-case, this is misleading advertising. Worst case, it's some kind of scam.

They show a picture of Sydney Opera House. This implies they will help you to
get a visa to Australia. As someone who has an Australian work visa, this is
most likely false. First, you need to be sponsored by a company. Second, the
process is rather involved. The company that sponsored me hired an attorney to
handle it. In the USA, I hear it's a very similar process.

------
CPLX
When the old valley idea of putting up a launchrock vapor page runs headlong
into the reality of international immigration law...

------
justinhj
As an immigrant to Canada I'm quite familiar with the process. The government
department responsible is overloaded and takes months to progress
applications. Often having to contact an applicant for more info moves you
back in the queue. Regulations change rarely. In general the whole system
feels sluggish and resistant to change. The idea that a software company could
convince every nation to fit a foreign globally recognized automated back door
into their processes seems very ambitious to say the least.

------
humbertomn
Hi guys, author here. The initial interest is being used to start
conversations with immigration departments from small states around the world.
Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the Netherlands already use a points-based
system to grant visas for skilled workers. The idea is to create a standard
international certification that would allow skilled migrants to move freely
around countries that accept it, just like they do with TOEFL for the English
language requirement.

~~~
hunvreus
I'd recommend you make your intentions a lot clearer. A simple front page with
no explanation of what to expect combined with a single link to a cryptic
manifesto page [1] isn't what I'd engage with.

[1]: [http://blog.hackmove.com/manifesto](http://blog.hackmove.com/manifesto)

------
sbilstein
Sounds like a good & scammy way to associate email addresses with LinkedIn
profiles.

------
hartator
Awesome initiative, however I would suggest to avoid presenting this as an
early application to something.

PS: Specially for the US, as you are presenting SF as a potential destination,
I don't think that will make USCIS happy.

------
nraynaud
be reminded that for the US at least, if you show any official attempt at
permanent immigration you could get banned from any temporary entry for fear
of overstaying.

------
tosseraccount
What the heck? Is this a scam?

Sorry, but this looks like a splash sign up page for services for immigration
attorneys.

The immigration process, even for "special" people, is not that simple.

We really need some details on who is "special" and what "selected" countries
are available.

A free pass to hack PERL in the Comoros Islands ain't that great a thing.

------
krishna_sh
This is almost as vague as Mars One program. How specifically is it going to
work for which specific countries?

------
baby
So you will get me a working visa in the US? I doubt it.

------
m00dy
Hey,

skilled immigrant here. I live in Stockholm.

I think that US immigration system is broken. They have to fix h1b a.k.a
slavery visa thingy. That is the primary reason why I am not moving to US. I
am not sure how you guys provide that free-pass.

~~~
oneloop
Care to expand? I know absolutely nothing about the subject, but I've heard
the same before.

~~~
conception
Your legality is tied to your job. So if you want to stay in the country, you
have to basically be a "slave" to your workplace and meet their demands, etc.

~~~
Eldarrion
Not completely true. If you get fired, you have a month to find a different
job. Of course, the issue is with finding a different job that is willing to
jump through the hoops involved in letting immigration know that you are now
working with them, but there are plenty. Problem is, of course, that knowing
that you are dependent on them, some companies will give you worse conditions
than a resident/citizen with the same skills would have, especially as far as
the salary is concerned.

~~~
amlgsmsn
>Not completely true. If you get fired, you have a month to find a different
job.

Not true. You're accumulating illegal stay from the moment you're fired.

------
jackgavigan
Relevant information: The person behind this (and the submitter) runs
wannamigrate.com

------
Grue3
What if I'm pretty skilled but don't have a LinkedIn?

